# Serving Warm Items



## nutcakes (Sep 5, 2000)

How do professional kitchens make desserts during the day then serve them warm? I ran into this problem when I wanted to do a bread pudding ahead (it was the Todd English White Chocolate Challah Bread Pudding). Now tonight I'm doing a rhubarb-strawberry crisp.I guess this seems stupid, but it does not seem like it would be quite as good if I made it ahead and reheated--am I wrong?

I am always assembling dessert while the guests are begining to eat, so I'd like to get more on top of things.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Usually we make single portions easy to warm in a 500 degree oven quickly. All of my desserts are made over the week and either frozen for soft mousses or refrigerated for other baked items. My night server will take several chocolate cakes out, for expample, to keep at room temp and then flash heat in the oven.  
For a large dessert like bread pudding, make a few days ahead, remove from the cooler when guests arrive, to get the item up to room temp, and reheat in the oven, assemble the garnishes before hand so you can enjoy your party!!
If you must make things with guests over, do the work in front of them, like a demo!! Get them to help! Ask them to paint the plates with sauce.You can have your own food show in the living room.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

For a crisp, the best way to do it ahead is to cook off the fruit ahead of time (just slightly firmer than you ultimately want it), then cool it until the day you need it. Prepare the topping in advance too.

The day that you need it, have the fruit at room temp., ready in ramekins or whatever. Sprinkle the topping on just before it goes into the oven, and bake it for half an hour or so.


----------



## bakerchik (Feb 7, 2001)

I work in a resort kitchen where meal times are specified and service is for about 200 people at one time. When serving warm bakery items such as rolls, pie, brownie or anything else that is to be served warm, the item is plated up and put in a cook and hold stack oven at anywhere from 140-180 degrees. It takes about 30 min to an hour to warm, depending.


----------



## palmier (Oct 17, 2000)

What about a microwave? I would serve a molten cake that was par baked, cooled, then nuked to order. 5 stars


----------



## alexr (Jun 3, 2002)

Can you part with the recipe? :smiles:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

This thread is 4.5 years old.


----------

